# Shimano Curado DC



## Jim (Nov 17, 2019)

Anyone have this reel? I am thinking of picking one up for Christmas and it will allow me to eat up some gift cards that have been sitting around collecting dust. It will be roughly $100 out of pocket.  












https://www.amazon.com/SHIMANO-LowProfile-Baitcasting-Freshwater-Fishing/dp/B07FN7SDQ5/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=shimano+curado+DC&qid=1573996081&sr=8-2


----------

